# how to build a snake enclosure???



## dan_s911 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey im dan
im new to this site and was wondering if anyone has some plans to build a snake enclosure.
im in the mid north coast area
ive searched the net but cant find anything.
id really appreciate any help i can get.


----------



## instarnett (Aug 14, 2006)

If its for an adult snake, anything you can knock together or convert thats big enough, ventilated escape proof, and safe for the snake in terms of heating /lighting will do. If its for a hatchling it will do well enough initially in a tub on a heatcord.
Folk use all kinds of furniture and convert to enclosures, or make their own, usually from melamine.
Alternately if you wanted to save the trouble, see my sig for the best and cheapest enclosures in sydney!


----------



## dan_s911 (Aug 14, 2006)

my sig??
im gonna sound real dumb with that question huh lol
im kinda an internet virgin


----------



## dan_s911 (Aug 14, 2006)

do u think a 4ft fish tank would work??


----------



## instarnett (Aug 14, 2006)

My signature=sig the address beneath my post.  fishtanks are generally not the best though they can be used with a securetop, being all glassthey tend to be difficultto maintain heat lost through the glass. Not only that they offer no visual security to the snake (can be seen from all sides) howeverif you did usethe tank be sure to include plenty of hiding spots and perhaps some fake vegetation.
Wooden enclosures are generally considered a better option. These can be virtually anything, a cabinet with glass doors at front etc.
A plastic prefit tank top can be bought from the address in my sig. This fits snugly over your tank and provides ventilation while being escape proof.
Bare in mind that larger snakes, even some smaller ones can be incredibly strong, such a setup may not be escape proof indefinately.


----------



## dan_s911 (Aug 14, 2006)

ok now im 5hrs from syd.
u sell enclosures cheap if i stuff up my attempt of building one?
do u have prices?
my missus wont let me go spending to much on a snake enclosure shes not thrilled on the idea of snakes but i told her they grow on u lol


----------



## instarnett (Aug 14, 2006)

Lol, ok thats not a problem. Just call the number below re: prices.
Depending on what size enclosure you need, it may or may not be cheaper to visit your local 2nd hand furniture shop for an appropriate peice of furniture, or even by a new melamine (white) kitchen cabinet and convert by adding glass doors/wiring etc.
Do you have a size in mind and/or snake size/species you want to keep?


----------



## dan_s911 (Aug 14, 2006)

for starters i think i better just get a little childreni
i do however want a diamond or just a coastal carpet im not fussy really
but if it gets to big she might think it will eat the kids or something lol


----------



## instarnett (Aug 14, 2006)

Childreni are nice, we have one. Ours lives in one of a bank of 4 enclosures, 3x2x2 ft. This bank was made from a kitchen cupboard, MY kitchen cupboard (not impressed)  hubby just adjusted shelves, added tracking for glass doors and wired it himself, even built our own bulb cages.
It really depends on what you want at the end of the day.
A neat functional enclosure can be cheap as you like or a very nice attractive enclosure that will compliment your furniture can be as expensive as you like too.
At minimum size for an adult childreni, (its my opinion) should be 3x2x2 feet
ofcourse you can go larger, but a childreni might freak out in a huge 6 ftx4x4x for example.
Unless your buying an adult, you will have ample time to decide about its eventual home, a hatchling can be kept in a breadbox size plastic tub (ventilated) with a small heatmat or heatcord under one third of the floor, a simple hide or two and small water bowl. 
do a search here for 'enclosures' or/and 'tubs' or 'click clacks' you will no doubt find pics of all kinds to give you a good idea what you will need.


----------



## dan_s911 (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks heaps
im not too sure if my girl will let me rip up the kitchen cupboards lol
and she wont let me keep it in the house.... until she falls inlove with it lol
i think ill head out to the 2nd hand shops she will love shopping and will let me get one lol
so would it b ok to keep a hatchling in the 3x2x2 ft??


----------



## instarnett (Aug 14, 2006)

You could yes, but make sure beyond question its both safe (covered heat source) and escape proof!
Hatchlings can get through and into spaces/gaps you wouldnt think possible! Tiny gaps! 
If you have a bulb cage (you should) cover it flyscren mesh so your tiny hatchling cant get inside, wrap around the bulb and cook!
Watch for gaps between overlaps in sliding glass doors too!
Provide plenty of hides on both ends of the heat gradient and it should do fine.
IF the little devil still escapes, you might find a tub easier till its bigger!
Have fun, welcome to the hobby!


----------



## dan_s911 (Aug 14, 2006)

if it gets out she will put me in the snake cage so i will b sure to check for any holes before i put it in there
do u know what watt i should have the bulb?
sorry if im asking to many questions just want to get it right the first time


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 14, 2006)

dan_s911, may i ask what net you were searching?? mine seems to have an endless amount of ideas and step by step instructions.


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&amp;file=viewtopic&amp;t=18777

Here is a link that isn't too far from here. Step by Step.


----------



## instarnett (Aug 14, 2006)

The wattage of bulb will greatly depend on the size of the enclosure and the amount of ventilation. 
Best bet is having built or bought your enclosure, run it empty for a few days with your heat on and adjust as nessesary. If using bulbs you dont want it going on and off too much because this will shorten the life of the bulb, so take this into account aswell.
your aiming for nice gradient of 10 c from one end to the other, if your acheiving that you wont go too far wrong. you will get differing opinions on the use of thermostats, personally i think its better to have them than not, though some folk use lover wattage bulbs running continuously and divide the enclosure providing a warm and cool end.
sifting through a world of advice is all part of the process, in the end you'll find what works best and safe for you and your reptile.


----------

